# Andrea Bargnani underrated



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

you read it right. this kid has been mentioned as a top 5 pick for some time with sort of an asterisk after his name, (its a weak draft, we havent seen him,he could be another skita, yada yada yada..)
the footage i've seen of him, and it actually is quite extensive ,he has looked terrific, playing against guys in the second best league in the world at 20 years old he has shown the whole package, great shooter, blocks shots, quick off the floor, quick release, great first step you name it. i hope the best for aldridge,morrison,thomas and all the other top names in this draft and the teams that draft them but they cant touch this guy.


----------



## MarvinWilliams#1in05 (Feb 13, 2005)

rainman said:


> you read it right. this kid has been mentioned as a top 5 pick for some time with sort of an asterisk after his name, (its a weak draft, we havent seen him,he could be another skita, yada yada yada..)
> the footage i've seen of him, and it actually is quite extensive ,he has looked terrific, playing against guys in the second best league in the world at 20 years old he has shown the whole package, great shooter, blocks shots, quick off the floor, quick release, great first step you name it. i hope the best for aldridge,morrison,thomas and all the other top names in this draft and the teams that draft them but they cant touch this guy.


Hello Skita!


----------



## Toxicity (Jul 21, 2004)

rainman said:


> you read it right. this kid has been mentioned as a top 5 pick for some time with sort of an asterisk after his name, (its a weak draft, we havent seen him,he could be another skita, yada yada yada..)
> the footage i've seen of him, and it actually is quite extensive ,he has looked terrific, playing against guys in the second best league in the world at 20 years old he has shown the whole package, great shooter, blocks shots, quick off the floor, quick release, great first step you name it. i hope the best for aldridge,morrison,thomas and all the other top names in this draft and the teams that draft them but they cant touch this guy.


Yeah! Give it to Andrea what is Andrea's... :cheers:


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

yep i never heard of him until may 23 when he was predicted to be a top 3 pick on draft lotto day.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

Pasha The Great said:


> yep i never heard of him until may 23 when he was predicted to be a top 3 pick on draft lotto day.


way to be on top of things.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

I've been having nightmares about us NOT drafting him at #2 lately. Last night I woke up in a cold sweat and a slight panic. That's when I realized that HE is who we should take.


----------



## matt! (Feb 21, 2005)

rainman said:


> you read it right. this kid has been mentioned as a top 5 pick for some time with sort of an asterisk after his name, (its a weak draft, we havent seen him,he could be another skita, yada yada yada..)
> the footage i've seen of him, and it actually is quite extensive ,he has looked terrific, playing against guys in the second best league in the world at 20 years old he has shown the whole package, great shooter, blocks shots, quick off the floor, quick release, great first step you name it. i hope the best for aldridge,morrison,thomas and all the other top names in this draft and the teams that draft them but they cant touch this guy.


The only sure thing in the NBA draft is that there are no sure things.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

MarvinWilliams#1in05 said:


> Hello Skita!


Hello Joe Smith. 
Hello Stromile Swift.
Hello Wally Szserbiak
Hello Tim Thomas. 

Meet Dirk. 

Can be done both ways. You can't label a *type* of player a bust. Bargnani won't be a bust because of Skita, and won't be a superstar because of Dirk. Where he ends up will be because of Bargnani, not any other player of his type. 

By the way, the kid has game. He is underrated, for the very reason that our friend MW#1 illustrated for us. Too many people writing him off because of Darko and Skita. Nobody is writing him off for the player he actually is. 

Aldridge gets written off because he is soft and was pretty mediocre against the best teams in college. Thomas gets written off because he doesn't have an NBA position and is pretty weak, plus doesn't have much offensive game. 

Bargnani is written off because Darko and Skita are bad. Tell me how that's fair. Oh well, if it means that he falls to the #2 spot where the Bulls can get him, great. Bulls are my team. If it means that even John Paxson sleeps on him, good. He will make us pay on another team. 

Bargnani = truth.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

More then likely he will not be Dirk. Dirk is one of the best 5 players in the WORLD!

However, if he's better than Peja Stojakovic was, then he's an all-star on a regular basis perhaps?

That's still a big IF.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I really don't have a clue.It's really difficult to know how his game will translate to the NBA.I certainly can't evaluate a guy I've never seen play,but that's why you have scouts.If he has the real potential to be an allstar caliber player then you have to take him above any of the college players because none of them really look like they'll be that good.


----------



## The Mad Viking (Jun 12, 2003)

When projecting a player, one of the most important factors is their performance for their age.

To be one of the best players in the Euroleague at age 20 is outstanding.

Another important factor is diversity of skills. Because it is difficult to predict how a player will perform at the next level, a diversity of skills increase the chances that at least one skill will develop as top-level when they move up. And obviously, as almost all superstars have multiple skillsets, it increases the chance your prospect can become a star player.

Bargnani was a leader in 3 point shooting and blocked shots. 

He also showed remarkable court vision, and an ability to take it hard to the rack or pull-up for a mid-range jumper. 

He absolutely has the potential to perform like Dirk. Will he? Of course it's too early to tell. But he's not that far away. And you can tell with other players that they DON'T have the same potential.


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

http://195.56.77.209/top5/2-10664-dsl.wmv


----------



## SianTao (Jul 11, 2005)

The Mad Viking said:


> To be one of the best players in the Euroleague at age 20 is outstanding.


It would be outstanding if it was true.
But he wasn't the best player even on his team.


----------



## ivo_krka (Jan 29, 2004)

SianTao said:


> It would be outstanding if it was true.
> But he wasn't the best player even on his team.


It's because his team is one of the strongest in Europe. Drew Nicholas, Siskauskas, Goree are all great players. And Bargnani oscilates due to his youth. But he's no Skita because Skita got into NBA without a single minute played in Europe and he's no Darko (although Darko could still easily become a factor in the league) cause Darko only played in Serbian national championship where aren't many strong and dominant centers)...

Even Dirk didn't play at Andrea's level in Europe - Dirk played in weak German second league or something like that. Enough said.


----------



## laso (Jul 24, 2002)

I sure hope he falls to the Bulls at 2 and that we draft him.


----------



## historyofthegame (Jan 30, 2004)

This guy is going to be good.


----------



## wavedashkoala (May 24, 2006)

I see him being a better pro than Morrison. But there'll be a far larger learning curve for him.

He's a great prospect. In the right situation I don't doubt he can be at least as good as Peja was in his prime.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Dec 23, 2005)

I don't see how he is underrated when many people think we are gonna select him with our #1?

I'm not going to say that Bags _is_ Skita but I sure hope he doesn't _become_ him especially if we select him.


----------



## Matiz (Jun 5, 2003)

I think it's pretty sure that Bargnani will not be the second Skita... not really much to debate here...


----------



## The Mad Viking (Jun 12, 2003)

ivo_krka said:


> It's because his team is one of the strongest in Europe. Drew Nicholas, Siskauskas, Goree are all great players. And Bargnani oscilates due to his youth. But he's no Skita because Skita got into NBA without a single minute played in Europe and he's no Darko (although Darko could still easily become a factor in the league) cause Darko only played in Serbian national championship where aren't many strong and dominant centers)...
> 
> Even Dirk didn't play at Andrea's level in Europe - Dirk played in weak German second league or something like that. Enough said.


Let's be clear. Nicholas is the only player on Benneton who is "better" than AB. Goree is close, but is not in the same class as a shooter / scorer. He's stronger and more experienced, but by the Final 16, Bargnani was even rebounding better than Goree. Siskauskas is a nice player, and its hard to compare guards to big forwards, but he's not as good a hoopster as AB.

That said, I did overstate things a bit to call AB "one of the best". He is one of the most talented, and was maybe in contention for top-20 last year, if you go by productivity and don't penalize for lack of minutes.


----------



## BDMcGee (May 12, 2006)

Comparing him to Darko, Tskitishvili, Lampe, or any of the other Euro busts is ridiculous. He plays on one of the best teams in Europe against excellent competition. He's the real deal. There's no doubt that he's going to be good, the question is how good will he be? Everyone compares him to Dirk but what has made Dirk so great besides his talent is his unbelievable work ethic. Dirk is a fierce competitor and has a passion for the game. He tirelessly works on his game and looks to take it up to another level every season. He wants to be great. That tremendous desire is what has made him special. From the footage I've seen Bargnani is as talented as Dirk. He does all of the things Dirk does well, such as handle, pass, rebound, take the ball to the basket, and shoot from the perimeter. He also appears to be more athletic and has better defensive skills than Dirk. The question is, does he have the necessary desire to become great? We'll have to wait and see to know our answer.


----------

